# Claus is the new Darma



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So it looks like she has replaced my Darma for general neediness and ‘if it’s gonna happen it will happen to her-ness.’ 

She doesn’t see good so I know some is right be expected. Anyway. She hurt her leg yesterday. I think she got it caught in the bars of the cage somehow (even though- or maybe Bc- they weren’t in it.)

She isn’t bearing weight on it, however doesn’t seem bothered by movement or joints when I’ve checked those, there is no obvious point of a break or anything. 
It looks like a nasty bruise. I think. The leg itself is a bit warm but not noticeably swollen anywhere. 

Thoughts and/or suggestions? I know about aspirin, and if by tomorrow she is still struggling I will separate her and do that. She flips out though which is why I haven’t so far. Maybe can rig a way, or just keep her with me long enough to get some in her. Idk. Anyway, beyond that….. ??


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> So it looks like she has replaced my Darma for general neediness and ‘if it’s gonna happen it will happen to her-ness.’
> 
> She doesn’t see good so I know some is right be expected. Anyway. She hurt her leg yesterday. I think she got it caught in the bars of the cage somehow (even though- or maybe Bc- they weren’t in it.)
> 
> ...


Oh no poor feet she just needs some hugs to feel better ️‍🩹


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't let her get on the roost. I know fun times if she has a roost to get on with her mates. 

If push comes to shove you can put a pal in with her so she does get the aspirin and doesn't flip out over being alone. You could also dissolve the aspirin and come up with some treat to wet with the aspirin and water.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't let her get on the roost. I know fun times if she has a roost to get on with her mates.
> 
> If push comes to shove you can put a pal in with her so she does get the aspirin and doesn't flip out over being alone. You could also dissolve the aspirin and come up with some treat to wet with the aspirin and water.


Thanks Robin- that def gives me some ideas. The big babies haven’t taken to roosting just yet- probably bc they can’t all fit in the current setup. 
Which works for the current conditions, and for my lame Gandalf as well. So I haven’t stressed it- but good point. So far she’s rested as much as she’s able, and stuck close to Gandalf. He’s been sweet to her too. 
I think she will heal and recover but I don’t want her in pain for long as I know it affects a lot overall. I’ll get some to her tomorrow- I am pretty sure she won’t be a miraculous healing overnight.  
She looooves sucking the middle out of a tomato so I’ll do that. She’s funny- bc she doesn’t see good she kinda suckles everything instead of pecking at it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only you would have such oddballs. Sucks the center out of a tomato?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Only you would have such oddballs. Sucks the center out of a tomato?


Yes. Lord help us if she ever gets her beak in an egg…..  

She’s a special one. But her sweetness absolutely makes up for it; of all my sweet chickens, she and CC are the sweetest. No exaggeration.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't doubt you in the least. No one could be so enamored with particular birds if they didn't fit the description. I had a few like that.


----------

